# Albany nursery wma



## bam_bam (Jul 13, 2006)

wondering if anyone has ever hunted there if so what did ya see?


----------



## SWbowhunter (Jul 13, 2006)

There are some good deer there. I saw a few nice bucks bowhunting, but they were across fields. The handicapped hunters gennerally kill a few deer, usually a nice one. Bow only fore everyone else and it does not open until December. It is only 300 acres, but is surrounded by some fine real estate.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 16, 2006)

I've never hunted there, but have been on the place a couple of times. Very nice place, and as mentioned before it's surrounded by prime SOWEGA hunting land!


----------



## Racor (Jul 17, 2006)

Its bad! Barren land! Don't go there! Danger! Danger!  

Nice place to hunt. Some weekends its crowded but for the most part its a nice bow only WMA.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 17, 2006)

Racor said:
			
		

> Its bad! Barren land! Don't go there! Danger! Danger!
> 
> Nice place to hunt. Some weekends its crowded but for the most part its a nice bow only WMA.



Hey Racor... have you ever dove hunted out there? If so, does it get pretty crowded?


----------



## Racor (Jul 18, 2006)

Never dove hunted there. Nice field or two there but last time I was there I think it was just planted...not certain with what.

Elmodel might be a good dove shoot. I understand there are several fields there.


----------

